# Encore!/Hogy volt!



## Encolpius

Hello, I've been browsing through a dictionary and ran into the Hungarian idiom: *hogy volt!* which means *encore!* the phrase use in theatres. I have known the phrase: Vissza! Vissza! Vissza! is used in that case. Do you agree with the dictionary? Have you heard hogy volt! ??? Thanks.


----------



## Zsanna

1. No, I don't.
2. No, I haven't.

Please note that "Encore!" is a French word but in the meaning of "Vissza! Vissza!" it is only used in English (as far as I know), so your title is a bit misleading. 
Also, we are not allowed "yes or no questions" on the Forum.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi Encolpius!

I agree with the dictionary, I know "Hogy volt!". It may be a little old-fashioned but it does exist (and - as "Vissza!" - it is not only used in theatres but after any kind of performances).

ADDITION: "Hogy volt!" is more suitable after a play in the theatre because most usually it is impossible to select a part to repeat.


----------

